# Blue miniature breeder?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you looking strictly for Mini lines or is it the size? I know of a few Toy breeders & Toysgo oversize into the 11-13" range. I do not know a specific Blue Mini breeder only Silver.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I wonder if there is anyone who really breeds for blues, or if it is just that they happen to just crop up in silver or black breedings?
I think that blue is probably the same genes as silver, just a dark one, no?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mersailes (Jul 17, 2013)

Ideally I would like an oversized mpoo. I know that blues crop up when breeding for silver, but I thought that blue carried one dilution gene and silver carried two, like palomino and cremello in horses. I'm just learning the genes for dog colors though, so I could be wrong. Do you think I would have better luck contacting a silver breeder and waiting for a blue pup?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

mersailes, check out amity valley and ash's mystical for blues.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel's breeder has silver, blue and white mpoos. He's located in NC. Aery Poodles Aery

Also check out Morning Glory in TX Morning Glory Poodles, San Antonio, Texas


----------

